# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Des scientifiques rclament un contrle des naissances pour sauver la plante

## Mingolito

*Des scientifiques rclament un contrle des naissances pour sauver la plante* 



<<*Dans une tribune publie dans Le Monde, un collectif de scientifiques tire la sonnette d'alarme sur les consquences d'une croissance dmographique trop rapide. Selon les prvisions, prs de 10 milliards d'habitants peupleront la Terre en 2050*.

Demain, il sera trop tard. En ce mardi 13 novembre 2018, 7,66 milliards d'habitants sont recenss aux quatre coins de la Terre. Et si l'on en croit les estimations de l'ONU, ce chiffre devrait s'lever  9,8 milliards en 2050, puis 11,2 en 2100. Une volution impressionnante qui aurait des consquences sans prcdent sur la plante, et qui inquite les scientifiques. 

Une vingtaine d'entre eux s'est runie pour rdiger une tribune, publie dans Le Monde au mois d'octobre, afin d'alerter sur les menaces lies  une telle croissance dmographique. Ils regrettent que les pouvoirs publics ne prennent pas en considration cette variable dans leur lutte pour la protection de l'environnement. "On fait comme si dmographie et environnement taient deux sujets spars, alors quils sont indissociablement lis", s'agacent-ils. 

*Epuisement des ressources disponibles*

Comme ils l'expliquent, cette croissance non matrise entranera inluctablement " moyen et  long terme" un problme d'puisement des ressources disponibles, notamment alimentaires. Parmi les consquences, ils citent: "destruction de la biodiversit, ressources en eau menaces, monte des eaux par fonte des glaciers, rarfaction des ressources halieutiques, puisement et salinisation des terres cultives, rchauffement de plus de 5 C en 2100 en France avec des pointes  plus de 50 C, dplacements massifs de populations".

Alors pour viter d'en arriver l, le groupe de scientifiques prconise une rgulation des naissances au niveau mondial, notamment dans les pays  fort taux de natalit, comme ceux d'Afrique. "Tous les continents sont concerns, mais lAfrique concentrera un peu plus de 50 % de cette croissance dici  2050 et plus de 85 % dici  2100", estiment-ils.

*Financement des programmes de contraception*

Pour aider les pays africains  rduire drastiquement leur taux de natalit, les scientifiques appellent la France et l'Europe  financer des programmes de "sant reproductive" dans ce continent. A savoir, les aider  mettre en place des programmes de contraception et de planning familial, ce qui "offrirait aussi la possibilit damliorer le bien-tre et la qualit de vie des femmes" selon eux.

"Freiner la croissance de la population est une ncessit absolue pour sauver lhabitabilit de notre plante dun dsastre annonc", jugent-ils. L'an pass, plus de 15.000 scientifiques de 184 pays avaient dj mis le doigt sur l'obligation de rduire le taux de natalit, notamment dans les pays en dveloppement, pour prserver l'environnement. D'aprs leurs calculs, la biosphre aurait dj atteint sa capacit maximale d'accueil. Source >>

Dj fait avec succs en Chine.

A faire en France :
1) Suppression des allocs Cafs
2) Suppression des allocs  aide au logement
3) cole payante
4) Suppression du rsa
5) Suppression du droit du sol
6) Suppression de l'asile politique
7) Strilisation offerte pour les volontaires
8) etc

C'est  dire que pour avoir un gosse il faudra avoir les moyens de le payer, voila.
a serait dj un bon dbut

----------


## el_slapper

a ne suffira pas. Un petit gnocide  l'chelle de la plante serait ncessaire

(le pire, c'est que je ne suis mme pas sur de parler au second degr  ::aie::  )

----------


## Buffet_froid

Oui, c'est bien connu que plus il y a de gens, moins il va pleuvoir, donc moins de ressources en eau et moins de rcoltes, donc menace pour les lphants en Afrique.

Non mais c'est vrai, quoi, font chier ces pauvres...  un moment donn, confisquer le ptrole, le gaz et le fioul, a suffira plus.
Heureusement que les scientifiques sont l pour dmontrer scientifiquement qu'on va devoir les suicider... ou les contraindre  la pdrastie...

----------


## Mingolito

C'est pas les pauvres qui polluent, c'est les riches (USA, Europe et maintenant Chine) qui prennent l'avion et beaucoup la voiture et qui ont de grosses maisons  chauffer ou  climatiser plus la piscine, et qui mangent de la viande.

Si tu vie dans une case et que tu mange du mil et que tu te dplaces  pied tu pollue pas. Exemple 



D'un point de vue cologique il faut donc que les pauvres restent trs pauvres, c'est pourquoi la seule doctrine cologiquement valable c'est le capitalisme, et pas le socialisme.
Quelques riches pour diriger le monde, et tous le reste doit rester trs pauvre, voila la solution.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Quelques riches pour diriger le monde, et tous le reste doit rester trs pauvre, voila la solution.


et de prfrences pas trop riches. Ca pollue, un jet priv. Donc un capitalisme avec plein de taxes partout.

----------


## Buffet_froid

Ah parce que le CO est un polluant maintenant ? C'est nouveau, a vient de sortir !
Je vous signale que c'est ce qui sort de votre caquet quand vous respirez, faites gaffe quand mme !  ::ptdr:: 
Si le CO est point comme problmatique, c'est prcisment pour des raisons malthusiennes (et pas l'inverse).
L'effet de serre au CO est un leurre pour confisquer les ressources nergtiques et justifier un contrle dmographique  l'chelle mondiale.

_Si j'tais rincarn, je souhaiterais renatre sur terre sous forme de virus mortel afin de faire baisser le niveau de la population mondiale..._ *Prince Philip d'Angleterre*, Prsident du WWF

_En recherchant un nouvel ennemi qui pouvait nous unir, nous en sommes arrivs  l'ide que la pollution, la menace du rchauffement climatique, la rarfaction de l'eau douce, les famines et les choses de ce genre, pourraient faire l'affaire... Tous ces dangers rsultent de l'intervention humaine et ce n'est qu'en changeant d'attitude et de comportement qu'on peut en venir  bout. Ds lors, le vritable ennemi c'est l'humanit elle-mme_ 
La Premire Rvolution Globale, pp.104-105 et suivantes, publi par le *Club de Rome* (nb : parmi les franais adeptes des rapports du Club de Rome, figure notamment Jean-Marc Jancovici, le conseiller de Nicolas Hulot et l'expert en calcul "d'empreintes carbone")




> C'est pas les pauvres qui polluent, c'est les riches


Et ?
D'aprs le premier post, la problme vient bien de la natalit, donc des pauvres ; ce sont les pauvres qui font beaucoup d'enfants, pas les riches... 

- Emmanuel Macron, le nouveau prsident franais, na pas denfants
- La chancelire allemande Angela Merkel na pas denfants
- Le Premier ministre britannique Theresa may na pas denfants
- L'ex Premier ministre italien Paolo Gentiloni na pas denfants
- Le Premier ministre nerlandais Mark Rutte na pas denfants
- Le Premier ministre sudois Stefan Lfven na pas denfants
- Le Premier ministre luxembourgeois Xavier Bettel na pas denfants
- Le Premier ministre cossais Nicola Sturgeon na pas denfants
- Le prsident de la Commission europenne Jean-Claude Juncker na pas denfants




> D'un point de vue cologique il faut donc que les pauvres restent trs pauvres, c'est pourquoi la seule doctrine cologiquement valable c'est le capitalisme, et pas le socialisme.


Et c'est pourquoi l'cologisme est une hrsie, immorale, mortifre et inhumaine.
C'est une sorte de no-paganisme, une "religion de la Plante" (une Plante qu'il faudrait "sauver" d'on ne sait pas trop quoi, ni au nom de quoi), aux inspirations vaguement vanglisto-talmudistes (puisqu'il y aurait 1% de "peuple lu" pour 99% d'esclaves traits en animaux), tout comme l'volutionnisme qui justifie trs bien le struggle for life libral... en creusant un peu sur les initiateurs de ces courants, je mettrais ma main au feu qu'on tombe encore et toujours sur la mme branche, sre d'elle-mme et dominatrice...

_Nous continuerons  subir une aggravation de la crise cologique jusqu' ce que nous rejetions l'axiome Chrtien selon lequel la seule raison d'tre de la nature, c'est de servir l'homme_ 
L. White Jr en 1967 dans la revue Science (vol 155, page 1203).

_Davantage de science et davantage de technique ne viendront pas  bout de l'actuelle crise cologique tant que nous n'aurons pas trouv une nouvelle religion ou repens l'ancienne. Notre science actuelle et notre technologie actuelle sont toutes deux si imprgnes de l'arrogance chrtienne dominante envers la nature qu'on ne peut attendre d'elles seules aucune solution pour notre crise cologique. Ds lors que les racines de notre malaise sont en partie religieuses, le remde, lui aussi, doit tre essentiellement religieux, que nous le nommions ainsi ou non._ 
le mme L. White Jr, le 26 dcembre 1966  Washington, devant l'Association amricaine pour l'avancement des sciences (AAAS) qui a eu pour Prsident Mary Mead et John Holdren (le conseiller scientifique d'Obama, clbre pour ses dclarations no-mathusiennes avec Paul Ehrlich).

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour




> Pour aider les pays africains  rduire drastiquement leur taux de natalit, les scientifiques appellent la France et l'Europe  financer des programmes de "sant reproductive" dans ce continent. A savoir, les aider  mettre en place des programmes de contraception et de planning familial, ce qui "offrirait aussi la possibilit damliorer le bien-tre et la qualit de vie des femmes" selon eux.


C'est un discours digne de Malthus  qui prconisait (dj)  en Europe ,lors de la Rvolution Industrielle de "tuer les pauvres" en Europe  , (et tant mieux pour ce pauvre Buffet_froid dont les anctres n'ont pas t radiqus) ,car ses lucubrations dmentielles n'ont pas trouv d'adeptes !!!
L'exemple de lEurope et des Amriques du Nord  ,du Japon et plus rcent de la Chine montrent que c'est le dveloppement conomique qui est la solution  ce problme !!!
L'Inde  continent qui a pratiqu et suivi  la lettre les Cassandre de la surpopulation et a pratiqu le planning familial y compris la strilisation a obtenu le rsultat inverse :sa population est en passe de dpasser celle de la chine avec un retard conomique sidral (la pauvret la plus cruelle,lanalphabtisme et les maladies dignes du moyen age -lepre,peste- y svissent   grande chelle) !!!
La  solution des Cassandre onusiens ,y compris ses prvisions de croissance dmographique  (pas tonnant de sa part ,car tous les faux experts y sigent) c'est  du pipeau  pour qui ne les connait pas !!!
Se faire le chantre  du planning familial  dans les pays pauvres ou on ne trouve pas une infirmerie ,un infirmier et une seringue rouille pour 1 million d'habitants  relve de la farce du sicle !!!
Comment les gens  peuvent-ils croire  ces faux experts  escrocs en costume cravate qui vivent en parasites sur les fonds onusiens fournis par les pays riches (l'oncle Donald Picsou  a raison sur ce point  )!!!

----------


## Ryu2000

> a ne suffira pas. Un petit gnocide  l'chelle de la plante serait ncessaire


Si les humains continuent  se multiplier et  consommer toujours plus de ressources, a finira par produire des famines et a va tuer des milliards de personnes.
C'est le mme choix que les gens de lle de pques : Est-ce qu'on change notre mode de vie pour survivre ou est-ce que qu'on se suicide ?
Ils ont choisi le suicide et on va probablement faire pareil.

Mme si des milliardaire ultra puissant comme Bill Gates essaie de rduire la population mondiale.
Bill Gates  propos de l'nergie : Innover vers le zro carbone - TED.com



> A TED2010, Bill Gates dvoile sa vision du futur de l'nergie dans le monde. Il explique qu'il nous faut des "miracles" pour viter une catastrophe plantaire, et pourquoi il est en faveur d'un type de racteur nuclaire radicalement diffrent. Le but  atteindre  tout prix ? Un monde  zro mission de carbone jusqu' 2050.


Bill Gates dit que si vous voulez que les missions humaines de CO2 tendent vers 0, il faut que la population humaine tende vers 0.
*If we do a really great job on new vaccines, health care, reproductive health services, we could lower that [projected to 9 billion people by 2050] by perhaps 10 or 15 percent.* 




> Quelques riches pour diriger le monde, et tous le reste doit rester trs pauvre, voila la solution.


C'est dj ce qu'il se passe si tu regardes les 1% les plus riches.
Avec l'automatisation le systme pourra tourner avec beaucoup moins de main d'oeuvre, donc il va pouvoir laisser crever une grosse partie de la population mondiale.




> _Si j'tais rincarn, je souhaiterais renatre sur terre sous forme de virus mortel afin de faire baisser le niveau de la population mondiale..._


C'est exactement ce dont la terre a besoin.  ::D: 
Un virus qui tue les humains ce serait top.  :8-): 
L'humain va dtruire l'environnement pour quasiment toutes les formes de vie.  ::(: 
Rapport Plante Vivante 2018 : 60% des populations d'animaux sauvages perdues en 40 ans

Un truc qui m'nerve bien ce sont ceux qui disent "Nous avons dtruit la terre alors nous allons coloniser une autre plante".
Je dteste cette logique.
C'est comme si au lieu de tenir soin de ta maison tu ne faisais jamais le mnage, jusqu' ce que ce soit invivable.
Si un jour des humains vont coloniser une plante, il n'y aura pas des milliers qui vont y aller...




> D'aprs le premier post, la problme vient bien de la natalit, donc des pauvres ; ce sont les pauvres qui font beaucoup d'enfants, pas les riches...


Alors en fait on peut tre un petit plus prcis, c'est en Afrique qu'on fait beaucoup d'enfants. (ok a colle un peu avec la carte de la richesse)

En France il y a beaucoup d'africains c'est peut-tre pour a que le taux de fcondit est relativement lev par rapport aux voisins ^^  ::P: 

En Occident il y a des problmes dinfertile et de cancers, il n'y a pas les mmes problmes en Afrique.
Baisse du taux de fertilit dans les pays occidentaux
Je pense que la nourriture industrielle nous rend strile et nous donne le cancer.




> Et c'est pourquoi l'cologisme est une hrsie, immorale, mortifre et inhumaine.


Dans la religion si tu mets l'humain au centre, c'est satanique.
La vie des humains ne vaut pas plus que la vie des requins, des tigres, des pandas, etc.

L'humain ne sert  rien, la terre se porterait beaucoup mieux sans lui.
Alors que les requins ont un rle essentiel, comme les abeilles par exemple.




> C'est un discours digne de Malthus  qui prconisait (dj)  en Europe ,lors de la Rvolution Industrielle de "tuer les pauvres" en Europe


C'est le projet de Bill Gates avec ses campagnes de vaccination.

Il y a a aussi :
CARTE DE RSIDENCE CONTRE STRILISATION FORCE EN ISRAL
On devrait faire a avec les vagues de clandestins qui arrivent sur l'Europe : "on vous accueil mais comme Isral on vous strilise  :;): ".

===
Tout a une limite.
On ne peut pas vivre correctement sur terre si il y a 7 milliards d'humains.
Plus on sera nombreux plus ce sera la merde.
Mais heureusement les famines, les pidmies et les guerres arrivent donc a devrait s'auto rgler, la nature est bien fait.  ::zoubi:: 

D'ailleurs un truc assez marrant : je crois qu' force de prendre des antibiotiques n'importe comment a rend les bactries rsistantes aux antibiotiques.
tats-Unis : une patiente tue par une super-bactrie rsistante aux antibiotiques

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Bill Gates dit que si vous voulez que les missions humaines de CO2 tendent vers 0, il faut que la population humaine tende vers 0.
> *If we do a really great job on new vaccines, health care, reproductive health services, we could lower that [projected to 9 billion people by 2050] by perhaps 10 or 15 percent.*


Phrase compltement sortie de son contexte. Les 10  15% de rduction ne concernent pas la population mondiale.
Par contre on retombe encore une fois sur nos pattes : c'est la thorie du rchauffement climatique qui justifie en premire ligne l'ensemble des mesures malthusiennes prnes par les lites.




> Dans la religion si tu mets l'humain au centre, c'est satanique.
> La vie des humains ne vaut pas plus que la vie des requins, des tigres, des pandas, etc.
> 
> L'humain ne sert  rien, la terre se porterait beaucoup mieux sans lui.
> Alors que les requins ont un rle essentiel, comme les abeilles par exemple.


Je crains que vous ne saisissiez pas trs bien les termes que vous employez.
Si par religion on entends monothisme rvl, alors videmment que la vie humaine est sacre en tant qu'oeuvre de Dieu.
Je rappelle que c'est le christianisme, par le concept du Pardon, qui a mis fin aux rituels de sacrifices humains (cf. Ren Girard) des anciens polythismes.
C'est le matrialisme moderniste, et plus particulirement le scientisme, qui a engendr le chaos technicien, environnemental et dmographique dans lequel nous sommes plongs, et qui exige aujourd'hui de traiter l'Homme comme un vulgaire btail qu'on dveloppe ou qu'on limine au gr des ressources nergtiques disponibles.
La propagande cologiste, avec son message no-paganiste - et, pour le coup, rellement satanique, c'est--dire bas sur le mensonge et la duperie (cf la pseudo thorie du rchauffement climatique) - fait bien son boulot et engendre des tars de votre espce prts  se rabaisser  un panda ou  une abeille,  se rjouir des guerres et des famines !

Cela dit, j'invite promptement les colos Ryu2000 et Mingolito  joindre les actes  la parole, en s'euthanasiant pour le premier, en m'envoyant l'intgralit de ses ressources conomiques pour le second. La plante sera ainsi dbarrasse de deux sources polluantes et ne s'en portera que beaucoup mieux !  ::ccool::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Phrase compltement sortie de son contexte. Les 10  15% de rduction ne concernent pas la population mondiale.


Je lui avais dj signal suite  un autre de ses messages o il avait dj utilis cette citation de Gates. Mais bon, c'est ryu.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Phrase compltement sortie de son contexte.


Dans ce cas, qu'est-que c'est le contexte ?
Je viens de revoir l'extrait et il parle de People  ce moment l.

Il dit :
CO2 = P*S*E*C
Si on veut que le CO2 produit par l'homme soit proche de 0, il faut qu'une des 4 variables soit proche de 0.
Il parle de People, donc il parle de baisser la population mondiale.

Bill Gates dit que la croissance de la population mondiale est un problme.
The African youth boom: what's worrying Bill Gates



> What worries Bill Gates most? *The booming population of Africa* looms over his foundations latest global survey. By the end of this century there will be 4 billion more people on Earth  and 3 billion of these extra souls will be born in Africa. The challenge, he says, is that Africa must almost quadruple its agricultural productivity to feed itself. Thats very daunting.


En mme temps tout le monde a compris que 7 milliards d'humains c'tait beaucoup trop et qu'il fallait que a baisse.




> alors videmment que la vie humaine est sacre en tant qu'oeuvre de Dieu.


Dans la religion, toutes les formes de vies sont sacres, l'humain n'est pas au dessus des autres.
Dans le satanisme l'humain n'a pas de limite et il peut tout faire pour son plaisir (comme du tourisme sexuel en Thalande ou au Maroc par exemple).




> La propagande cologiste, avec son message no-paganiste - et, pour le coup, rellement satanique, c'est--dire bas sur le mensonge et la duperie (cf la pseudo thorie du rchauffement climatique)


Il y a rellement un changement climatique.
La temprature change constamment sur terre (le soleil n'met pas de faon constante), il y a plein de facteurs qui entrent en jeu, c'est compliqu.
Mais par contre c'est vrai que le CO2 produit par l'homme n'est certainement pas le facteur principal du changement climatique...




> joindre les actes  la parole


Pour que a marche il faudrait des milliards de morts.

Mais apparemment ce qu'il ce passe c'est que les gens deviennent strile et il y a de plus en plus de maladies.
Le truc c'est que les gens utilisent des traitements contre l'infertilit et que a augmente les chances de grossesses multiples...
Insmination artificielle, traitements de la strlit et jumeaux



> *Les traitements de fertilit stimulent vos ovaires, augmentant les chances que vos ovaires librent plusieurs ovules en mme temps.* En moyenne, 20% des femmes prenant de la gonadotropine tomberont enceintes de plus dun bb. Les femmes tombant enceintes alors quelles prennent du Clomid ont 5  12% davoir des jumeaux.


Maladies cardiovasculaires, diabte, cancer...: lOMS tire la sonnette dalarme



> Dans son premier rapport dvaluation, lOMS indique que le monde nest pas en bonne voie pour atteindre la cible de rduire dun tiers, sur la priode 2015-2030, le taux de mortalit prmature due  des maladies non transmissibles. Dans son rapport, linstitution rappelle que les maladies cardiovasculaires, les maladies respiratoires chroniques, les cancers et le diabte comptent parmi les principaux facteurs de mortalit au monde et sont chaque anne  lorigine de 15 millions de dcs de personnes ges de 30  70 ans.


Les cas de cancer devraient augmenter de 70% en 20 ans dans le monde



> Le cancer va continuer  s'tendre dans le monde, notamment dans les pays en dveloppement, avec prs de 22 millions de nouveaux cas annuels attendus  l'horizon 2030, contre 14 millions en 2012, selon un rapport mondial publi lundi 3 fvrier.
> 
> Malgr des progrs majeurs dans les traitements proposs, les dcs devraient eux aussi augmenter, passant de 8,2 millions en 2012  13 millions en 2030, alors mme que plus de la moiti de ces cancers pourraient tre vits "si les connaissances actuelles taient correctement appliques".

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dans ce cas, qu'est-que c'est le contexte ?
> Je viens de revoir l'extrait et il parle de People  ce moment l.
> 
> Il dit :
> CO2 = P*S*E*C
> Si on veut que le CO2 produit par l'homme soit proche de 0, il faut qu'une des 4 variables soit proche de 0.


Bon, j'avoue que mes cours de maths de primaire sont loin, mais il me semblait (je mets au conditionnel, car a a peut-tre chang) que pour qu'une multiplication soit gale  0, il fallait simplement qu'un des multiplicateur soit gal  0. Et donc, Ryu, dans la formule que tu cites, si P (peuple, je suppose) est gal  21Mds, si S E ou C est gal  0, alors le rsultat sera gal  0, non ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> pour qu'une multiplication soit gale  0, il fallait simplement qu'un des multiplicateur soit gal  0.


C'est exactement ce que j'ai dis.
Vous interpellez comment "il faut qu'une des 4 variables soit proche de 0" ?
a peut tre n'importe laquelle.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est exactement ce que j'ai dis.


Ben non... 



> Vous interpellez comment "il faut qu'une des 4 variables soit proche de 0" ?


Ben, en fait, j'interpelle rien ni personne. A la rigueur, j'interprte, ce que tu dis, et je constate une erreur, c'est tout.



> a peut tre n'importe laquelle.


Oui, mais, pourquoi se focaliser sur la population ? 

Je ne sais pas ce que reprsente le S ni le C, j'interprte le E comme l'nergie. Donc, l'quation considre que 21Mds de personnes ne consommant aucune nergie, n'mettent aucun CO2, mais s'est faux ! Donc, l'quation est fausse !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne sais pas ce que reprsente le S ni le C, j'interprte le E comme l'nergie.


Mais regardez l'extrait.
Bill Gates arrive avec :
CO2 = CO2  produit par l'homme qu'on veut mettre  0
P = People
S = Services Per Person
E = Energey Per Service
C = CO2 Per Unit of Energy

Il dit qu'on est 7,8 milliards, que a risque d'arriver  9 milliards, mais qu'on peut faire baisser a.
Il faut viter qu'il y ait 9 milliards d'humains sur terre.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Bill Gates dit que si vous voulez que les missions humaines de CO2 tendent vers 0, il faut que la population humaine tende vers 0.
> *If we do a really great job on new vaccines, health care, reproductive health services, we could lower that [projected to 9 billion people by 2050] by perhaps 10 or 15 percent.*





> Dans ce cas, qu'est-que c'est le contexte ?
> Je viens de revoir l'extrait et il parle de People  ce moment l.
> 
> Il dit :
> CO2 = P*S*E*C
> Si on veut que le CO2 produit par l'homme soit proche de 0, il faut qu'une des 4 variables soit proche de 0.
> Il parle de People, donc il parle de baisser la population mondiale.


Non et non.

Dj, il ne parle pas que de people, il voque ce que l'on pourrait ventuellement faire *pour chacune des lettres P S E C* et cela, pour rduire la quantit des missions de gaz, pas des gens ! 

Et le pire, c'est qu'il y a des sous-titres dans un franais parfait du peu que j'ai vu dans ta vido !




> Chaque anne, nous rejetons une grande quantit de CO2, plus de 26 milliards de tonnes. Pour chaque amricain, cela reprsente prs de 20 tonnes. Pour un habitant d'un pays pauvre, c'est moins d'une tonne. la moyenne est d'environ 5 tonnes par personne sur la plante. Et on doit trouver les moyens d'apporter les changements pour descendre  0.
> 
> L'augmentation a t constante. Ce n'est qu' cause de divers changements conomiques que cela s'est ralenti, alors nous devons donc passer d'une hausse rapide  une baisse, jusqu' descendre  0.
> 
> Cette quation a quatre facteur. Faisons un peu de multiplication. Bon on a quelque chose  gauche, le CO2, que l'on veut rduire  0, et cela va tre bas sur le nombre de personne, les services que chaque personne utilise, en moyenne, l'nergie utilis en moyenne pour chaque service, et le CO2 rejet par unit d'nergie. *Alors penchons-nous sur chacun de ces membres*, et voyons comment nous pouvons rduire le rsultat  0. Il faudra probablement *qu'un de ces chiffres soit proche du 0*. C'est du niveau de l'algbre du secondaire, mais jetons un coup d'oeil.
> 
> D'abord nous avons la population. Le monde compte aujourd'hui 6.8 milliards de personnes. On devrait atteindre les 9 milliards. Avec de trs bon rsultats sur les nouveaux vaccins, les soins de sante, le contrle des naissances, on pourrait le rduire, peut-tre, de 10 ou 15%, *mais on gardera un facteur d'augmentation de 1,3*.
> 
> Le deuxime facteur concerne les services que nous utilisons. Cela englobe tout, la nourriture que nous mangeons, les vtements, la tlvision, le chauffage.  Ce sont de trs bonnes choses, et se dbarrasser de la pauvret signifie pouvoir fournir ces services  presque tout le monde sur la plante. Et c'est une bonne chose que ce chiffre augmente. *Dans le monde riche, peut-tre le milliard du haut, nous pourrions probablement les rduire, en utiliser moins, mais chaque anne, en moyenne, ce chiffre va monter, et finira par plus que doubler le nombre de services fournis par personne*. Ici nous avons un exemple de service trs basique, vous avez  la maison un clairage suffisant pour lire et faire les devoirs scolaires. Pas ces enfants, alors ils sortent et font leurs devoirs  la lumire des lampadaires de la rue.
> ...


Bla bla bla, je vais pas faire toute la vido. 

Pour Bill Gates, le plus important, c'est de rduire l'nergie utilis par service, et surtout, principalement, de rduire la quantit de CO2 mise par unit d'nergie. 

Rien  voir avec le fait de diminuer la population humaine ! 

Il dit juste, qu'avec certaines choses, on pourra ralentir un peu (10  15% max), le facteur de croissance, mais que l'on gardera forcment une progression de la population avec un facteur de 1,3. 

Rduire le facteur de progression != rduire la population... 

Bref, comme je te l'avais dj signal l'autre fois quand tu avais dj cit cette vido et ce commentaire de Bill GAtes, et mme si cela ne te plait pas que je le dise, tu n'as strictement rien pig  ce qu'il dit, et au contraire tu mens en propageant exactement l'inverse de son discours !

 ::traine:: 





> C'est exactement ce que j'ai dis.
> Vous interpellez comment "il faut qu'une des 4 variables soit proche de 0" ?
> a peut tre n'importe laquelle.


Non, tu as dit que Bill Gates disait qu'il fallait rduire la population. 

"une des quatres", cela ne veut pas forcment dire "la population" du coup, et oui cela pourrait tre n'importe laquelle, MAIS toi tu as dit que Bill Gates avait choisi la population, ce qui est faux, car comme c'est crit dans son discours que je viens de retranscrire car tu ne sais pas lire le franais, il prconise au contraire de travailler sur les variables "E" et "C", pas spcialement la "P", car la population continuera de crotre de toutes faons.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Rduire le facteur de progression != rduire la population...


Oui ben aprs c'est jouer sur les mots.
Il veut que grce "aux trs bon rsultats sur les nouveaux vaccins, les soins de sante, le contrle des naissances", on va pouvoir faire en sorte qu'il y ait moins de naissances.
Il veut ralentir l'augmentation de la population mondiale.
Il veut que les africains et les indiens fassent moins d'enfants.

En occident il y a une baisse de la fertilit depuis longtemps.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Oui ben aprs c'est jouer sur les mots.


C'est vrai que rduire les naissances (mais que la population continue d'augmenter quand mme), ou tuer des gens pour diminuer la population, c'est tout  fait pareil !  ::aie:: 

Non, augmenter et diminuer cela ne signifie pas la mme chose, on ne joue pas sur les mots. 

Et cela ne change rien au fait, que pour lui ce n'est pas le point le plus important et que ce n'est pas sur a qu'il dit qu'il faut travailler, donc ce que tu disais tait faux quand mme.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est quand mme en lien avec le contrle des naissances du titre du topic...
J'ai jamais dis qu'il voulait tuer tout le monde, j'ai dis qu'il voulait rduire la population mondiale et j'aurais du qu'il voulait ralentir la croissance de la population mondiale...

Enfin bref.
Pour sauver la plante il faut que la population humaine diminue, que les gens aient accs  moins de services, et qu'on pollue moins en produisant des services.
Aprs la fixation sur le CO2 c'est n'importe quoi...
Il y a plein de pollutions beaucoup plus grave, il y a mme des gaz  effet de serre beaucoup plus fort que le CO2...

----------


## ymoreau

C'est un dbat qu'on retrouve souvent. Mais avant de parler de surpopulation en gnral, je pense qu'il faudrait nuancer les impacts de la natalit en fonction du train de vie.
Toutes les populations ne polluent pas dans les mmes proportions et ngliger cet aspect rend totalement absurde le moindre raisonnement sur la natalit.




> Comme la soulign une tude de luniversit de lOregon, chaque bb qui nat aux Etats-Unis est responsable de lmission de 1 644 tonnes de CO2, cest--dire 5 fois plus quun bb venant au monde en Chine et 91 fois plus quun enfant qui voit le jour au Bangladesh. Facteur aggravant pour les Amricains, leur esprance de vie est relativement leve (78 ans contre 72,9 ans pour la Chine et 62,8 ans pour le Bangladesh).
> 
> _http://ecologie.blog.lemonde.fr/2010...er-la-planete/_


Je ne trouve pas beaucoup de chiffres l dessus, mais je pense que chaque population devrait tre pondre en fonction de sa pollution moyenne par personne, et de l on pourrait multipli a par la natalit et avoir une ide des pays les plus dangereux pour la plante (et qui devraient idalement soit baisser leur pollution, soit baisser leur natalit).
Enfin, il ne faut pas ngliger non plus que des pays pauvres se dveloppent et donc vont augmenter leur pollution moyenne par personne sans que la natalit (ou mme la population) baisse forcment dans l'immdiat. Mais c'est difficile  extrapoler j'imagine.

En bref, avant de pointer du doigt les pays  forte natalit, je pense qu'on devrait tudier a avec plus de paramtres. Et [TROLL] conclure que c'est potentiellement les USA qui devraient rduire leur population plutt que l'Afrique  ::aie::  [/TROLL]

----------


## Jon Shannow

Merci Ecthelion2 pour cet clairage. 
Je n'ai pas regard la vido, et n'ai ni le temps, ni l'envie, de le faire.

Mais effectivement, une fois de plus Ryu n'a pas compris ou, ce que je souponne, c'est qu'il a vu un titre du genre "Bill Gates dit qu'il faut diminuer la population mondiale", un titre putaclic comme il y en a des tonnes, et il a jet un il vite fait bien fait  la vido, puis en a tir ses conclusions et les a balances sur le forum.  ::roll::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Toutes les populations ne polluent pas dans les mmes proportions et ngliger cet aspect rend totalement absurde le moindre raisonnement sur la natalit.


Surtout que Bill Gates en parle dans la vido que ryu a lui-mme post...

1 amricain = 20 tonnes de CO2, 1 habitant d'un pays pauvre moins d'une tonne.

Donc une famille d'un pays pauvre peut faire 5/6 gosses, elle polluera toujours beaucoup moins qu'un amricain clibataire sans enfant. Et mme si ces 6 gosses survivent tous, et font tous 6 gosses aussi chacun, bah a fait toujours moins qu'un couple amricain...  ::aie:: 

Donc oui, clairement, la natalit n'est pas le plus gros levier pour solutionner le problme, ou alors si, il faut striliser tous les pays occidentaux, plutt que de ce proccuper de ceux du tiers-monde / quart-monde.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> ou, ce que je souponne, c'est qu'il a vu un titre du genre "Bill Gates dit qu'il faut diminuer la population mondiale", un titre putaclic comme il y en a des tonnes, et il a jet un il vite fait bien fait  la vido, puis en a tir ses conclusions et les a balances sur le forum.


Je ne suis mme pas sr qu'il ait regard la vido, enfin j'espre qu'il ne l'a pas regarde, car comprendre ce qu'il a compris, alors qu'il y a des sous-titres en franais qui disent tous le contraire, c'est quand mme trs fort.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ecthelion2
> Je ne suis mme pas sr qu'il ait regard la vido, enfin j'espre qu'il ne l'a pas regarde, car comprendre ce qu'il a compris, alors qu'il y a des sous-titres en franais qui disent tous le contraire, c'est quand mme trs fort.


Beaucoup de gens de mauvaise foi  "scannent" les texte  et les vidos et prtendent avoir lu ou avoir vu et entendu (audiovisuel)...
S'agissant  de Ryu2000 ,il est de bonne foi et  c'est son examen des articles crits ou des vidos  qui lui joue des tours !!!

----------


## Buffet_froid

A propos de contrle des naissances, rappelons le fameux memorandum de Frededrick S. Jaffe  Bernard Berelson, de 1969, prsent  la Confrence internationale sur le planning familial,  Dacca (Pakistan), organise par la Fdration internationale pour la parent planifie.
Frederick S Jaffe a t vice-prsident du Planned Parenthood Federation of America (planning familial, qui consiste bien en un projet malthusianiste masqu par une approche sanitaire et libertaire) et pionnier du Guttmacher Institute.

Soit, en franais :
Exemples de mesures proposes pour rduire la fcondit aux tats-Unis, grce  un impact universel ou slectif.
 Restructurer la famille / Altrer l'image de la famille idale Encourager l'homosexualit duquer en vue de la limitation de la famille Agents de contrle de la fcondit dans les rseaux d'eau potable
. Encourager les femmes  travailler / exiger des femmes qu'elles travaillent Modifier les politiques fiscales (taxer les familles nombreuses plus que les clibataires) liminer les congs pays de maternit
. Avortement obligatoire pour les grossesses hors mariage Strilisation obligatoire  partir de deux enfants Dcourager la proprit prive d'une maison
. Avortement et strilisation  la demande / rmunrs Disponibilit totale des moyens de contraception
Toute ressemblance avec une situation existante serait bien entendu totalement fortuite, involontaire et conspirationniste...




> Dans la religion, toutes les formes de vies sont sacres, l'humain n'est pas au dessus des autres.


Non, cela ne s'appelle pas de la religion mais du bouddhisme ou tout ce qui s'y apparente (paganismes, catharisme, valdisme...).
Autrement tous les religieux seraient vgans, ce qui n'est pas le cas... ( !! pour troller sur les vgans, c'est ici que a se passe)




> Dans le satanisme l'humain n'a pas de limite et il peut tout faire pour son plaisir (comme du tourisme sexuel en Thalande ou au Maroc par exemple)


Oui et alors ?
Le satanisme ne reconnat pas de distinction entre le Bien et le Mal.
Il est donc bien satanique de revendiquer vouloir contrler le droit de vie d'autrui (par l'eugnisme, la contraception ou l'euthanasie) au nom de la dfense du monde matriel glorifi par un Univers-matrice lev au rang de divinit.
Au fond, entre vous et moi, j'ai bien peur que ce ne soit vous le plus satanique ;  moins ces interventions intempestives ne soient que l'expression d'un besoin irrpressible de remplir le vide cote que cote et de se faire remarquer en disant tout et son contraire,  longueur de journes, ici comme sur les autres fils....

----------


## souviron34

Je re-poste un lien que j'ai dj post...

Dans l'eugnisme colo "hard", rien n'est mieux expliqu que dans :  https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Parfum_d%27Adam   de Jean-Christophe Ruffin... justement l'assassinat prmdit par virus des "pauvres".... et malheureusement en lisant ses notes  la fin du livre, c'est tir de vrais congrs et publications de ces colos tars...

Avant de citer Bill Gates, lisez-a, et vous en saurez un peu plus,, hein, _Ruy2000_ ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Dans l'eugnisme colo "hard", rien n'est mieux expliqu que dans :  https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Parfum_d%27Adam   de Jean-Christophe Ruffin... justement l'assassinat prmdit par virus des "pauvres".... et malheureusement en lisant ses notes  la fin du livre, c'est tir de vrais congrs et publications de ces colos tars...


Sinon on a inventer la cigarette, l'alcool, l'amiante pour diminuer la population et ca  pas t fait pas des colos tars  :;): 

En plus tes colos ils sont un peu con car c'est plus utile de tuer les "riches" que les pauvres...

Tu es sur que se sont des colos? Ils ont leurs cartes du parti? Leur seul et unique caractristique c'est d'tre colo? (Parce que avec un peu de chance, ils sont blancs, psychopathe, amricains, messianiques, ou autre donc pourquoi leurs argument viendrai de leurs cologie?)

----------


## souviron34

> Tu es sur que se sont des colos? Ils ont leurs cartes du parti?


Lis le bouquin.... 

Style "PETA" pour les animaux... Ecolos radicaux...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sinon on a inventer la cigarette, l'alcool, l'amiante pour diminuer la population


Le tabac est une plante naturellement prsente dans certaines rgions.
 la base elle n'est pas si nocive que a, c'est une fois qu'on a industrialis le truc que c'est devenu de plus en plus dangereux.
Les industriels ont ajout des additifs pour diffrentes raisons (notamment augmenter la dpendance) :
Modification de la composition des cigarettes durant le XXe sicle : rle de lindustrie du tabac et effet sur la dpendance tabagique



> Lammoniaque a t ajoute aux cigarettes ds les annes 1960. *Lammoniaque renforce la dpendance au tabac par une absorption rapide de la nicotine*, au niveau de la bouche et du tractus respiratoire suprieur.


L'industrie du tabac gagne des milliards :
Tabac : Marlboro investit 1,8 milliard de dollars dans le cannabis

Il faudrait vrifier, mais peut-tre qu'aujourd'hui le tabac rapporte plus  l'tat qu'il ne cote  la scurit sociale.
Parce qu'ok les chimios cotent cher, mais les taxes sont hyper lev (et mme temps sans tabac les gens ont le cancer).

======
Pour l'alcool :
L'volution humaine a t acclre par... l'alcool



> Aussi surprenant que cela puisse paratre, l'ivresse a prcd la culture du raisin et du bl et mme l'apparition d'Homo sapiens. Nos trs lointains aeux avaient dj, en effet, un vrai penchant pour l'alcool, comme le rapporte une nouvelle tude. "*Il y a dix millions d'annes, une mutation est survenue chez l'anctre africain des humains et des grands singes. Elle lui a permis de mtaboliser l'thanol  ou alcool thylique quarante fois plus rapidement !*", a ainsi calcul le gnticien Matthew Carrigan, du Santa Fe College (Gainesville, tats-Unis). Une mutation qui a eu lieu au moment o ces primates arboricoles et frugivores taient contraints de descendre des arbres nourriciers, ceux-ci se rarfiant en raison d'un asschement climatique. "Ils ont alors commenc  se nourrir de fruits tombs au sol qui taient parfois ferments", poursuit l'expert. Et ils y ont pris got! D'autant que l'ingestion d'thanol a bien des avantages : elle ralentit le mtabolisme, facilite la digestion et favorise le stockage des graisses. Il fallait toutefois  nos lointains anctres dgrader rapidement l'thanol "pour viter de succomber trop vite  l'brit, poursuit Matthew Carrigan. Car dgringoler, ivre, des arbres ou s'assoupir dans un environnement o rdaient les prdateurs leur aurait t fatal".


Il y a des animaux qui mangent les fruits du Marula qui deviennent raide dchir et je trouve a hyper marrant :



a marche aussi avec les chevreuils qui mangent les bourgeons d'picas :
Des chevreuils ivres aux portes des maisons aprs avoir mang certains bourgeons

 dose raisonnable l'alcool n'est pas trs dangereux (selon certaines tudes il peut mme tre un peu bnfique  toute petite dose).
Jeanne Calment buvait un verre de vin rouge tous les jours et elle est morte  122 ans.

====
L'amiante c'est un truc qui se mine :
Lamiante sera interdit au Canada dici  2018



> Le gouvernement canadien a annonc, jeudi 15 dcembre, quil interdira lamiante et limportation de produits qui en contiennent dici  2018, sans toutefois empcher pour linstant lexploitation de rsidus miniers.  Des preuves irrfutables nous ont amens  prendre des mesures concrtes pour interdire lamiante , a dclar la ministre des sciences, Kirsty Duncan.


Il n'y a pas si longtemps que tout le monde sait que c'est dangereux.

Au dbut on peut pas savoir, c'est comme quand Marie Curie bricolait avec du radium.
Il y a tout eu au radium : bire au radium, cigarette au radium, bonbon au radium, mdicament au radium.
QUAND LES PRODUITS RADIOACTIFS TAIENT EN VOGUE

===
Bref.
Dans les pays riches les gens ne font plus d'enfant.
Par contre dans les pays pauvres on en fait trop.
Il faut trouver des solutions pour que les africains, les indiens, etc, se reproduisent moins.

Imaginez si on se retrouve avec 3 milliards d'habitants en Afrique. (il y a dj plus d'1 milliard de chinois et plus d'1 milliard d'indiens)
Beaucoup ont dj du mal  survivre aujourd'hui...
En plus il y a un changement climatique.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je re-poste un lien que j'ai dj post...
> 
> Dans l'eugnisme colo "hard", rien n'est mieux expliqu que dans :  https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Parfum_d%27Adam   de Jean-Christophe Ruffin... justement l'assassinat prmdit par virus des "pauvres".... et malheureusement en lisant ses notes  la fin du livre, c'est tir de vrais congrs et publications de ces colos tars...
> 
> Avant de citer Bill Gates, lisez-a, et vous en saurez un peu plus,, hein, _Ruy2000_ ?


+1 sur le fond, mme si je n'ai pas lu le livre (il est bien? Je veux dire,  part le message)

Par contre, ce n'est pas l'eugnisme (qui cherche  niveller vers le haut les ingalits de naissance) mais juste de la bonne grosse misanthropie.

Moi, ce qui m'ulcre, ce ne sont pas les tars de l'ALF, ELF, SHAC et autres groupes extrmistes/terroristes. Ce sont les respectables lus Verts qui t'expliquent ce qu'il faut faire pour vivre en harmonie avec Mre Natre et tout cote plus cher et ne laisse aucune chance aux pauvres. Mais ils n'assument pas, ils disent qu'il faut tre moins nombreux et vivre plus cher, mais ils n'assument pas que a veut dire faire crever de misre les pauvres. Pourtant, s'ils obtiennent ce qu'ils veulent, entre le moment o il y a sept milliards d'humains, et le moment o il n'y a plus qu'un milliard qui vit dans leurs co-quartiers dcentralis fleuris, il y a des choses qui devront se passer...notamment la disparition de quelques milliards de gens en trop.

Bon, tu me diras, certains lus verts ont t terroristes  ::aie::

----------


## Buffet_froid

Par le pass, des gens craignaient l'Apocalypse au-del de 1 milliard d'habitants, aujourd'hui  7 milliards tout n'est pas rose mais on vit bien et mme mieux qu'autrefois...
Si a doit se tasser a se tassera naturellement... mortalit infantile, pidmies, si les gens n'ont plus assez d'nergie (en termes de calories alimentaires) pour se reproduire ils disparatront, jusqu' ce que la Nature rtablisse une forme d'harmonie, comme  Tchernobyl...



> Dans les pays riches les gens ne font plus d'enfant.
> Par contre dans les pays pauvres on en fait trop.
> Il faut trouver des solutions pour que les africains, les indiens, etc, se reproduisent moins.


Au nom de quoi ?
Qu'on les laisse tranquilles ces gens-l. Chacun chez soi.

----------


## Anna-Lise

> Au nom de quoi ?
> Qu'on les laisse tranquilles ces gens-l. Chacun chez soi.


Il a raison sur le taux de natalit : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taux_d...mation_en_2012

Le Japon est un pays en dclin dmographique, le taux de natalit est le plus bas du monde, et c'est trs problmatique pour le renouvellement des gnrations, et pour la croissance. En France, il on plus au moins rsolu ce problme avec l'ouverture des vannes concernant l'immigration. En France, les naissances extra-europenes reprsente 40% (c'est exponentiel) :

----------


## Jipt

> Qu'on les laisse tranquilles ces gens-l. *Chacun chez soi*.


Que c'est rtrograde ces discours rducteurs... Aucune notion du fait que nous sommes tous dans le mme bateau (qui prend l'eau), dans la mme tour (infernale), sur la mme plante o tout est interconnect, aucune vision globale.

Un exemple tout simple de la stupidit totale de cette proposition ridicule : il suffirait que les Soudanais, au nom de cet imbcile "chacun chez soi", dcident de dtourner le Nil l o c'est facile : prs de la source, chez eux, et par contre-coup emmener l'gypte et les gyptiens au fond du gouffre, humain, social.

Quand je vois ce "chacun chez soi", j'ai envie de hurler "mais nous sommes tous chez nous", nous sommes tous habitants de cette plante, ce "chacun chez soi" n'a aucun sens.

----------


## BenoitM

> Il a raison sur le taux de natalit : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taux_d...mation_en_2012
> 
> Le Japon est un pays en dclin dmographique, le taux de natalit est le plus bas du monde, et c'est trs problmatique pour le renouvellement des gnrations, et pour la croissance


En quoi? 
On vit moins bien dans un pays parce qu'on est que 60 millions au lieu de 80 millions et on sera plus heureux  100 millions?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par le pass, des gens craignaient l'Apocalypse au-del de 1 milliard d'habitants, aujourd'hui  7 milliards tout n'est pas rose mais on vit bien et mme mieux qu'autrefois...
> Si a doit se tasser a se tassera naturellement... mortalit infantile, pidmies, si les gens n'ont plus assez d'nergie (en termes de calories alimentaires) pour se reproduire ils disparatront, jusqu' ce que la Nature rtablisse une forme d'harmonie, comme  Tchernobyl...


Oui mais a va dtruire l'environnement, a va polluer, a va crer des conflits, a va disparaitre des espces.
Le thme  la mode c'est le CO2 et ce qui en crer le plus c'est de faire des enfants.
Si on veut moins de CO2 il faut faire moins d'enfant.

C'est le choix de l'le de pque, soit on consomme toutes les ressources et on disparat en emportant beaucoup de choses dans notre chute, soit on essaie d'viter de disparaitre.
Bon cela dit, aprs la disparition de l'humain la terre va pouvoir se rparer.




> Au nom de quoi ?
> Qu'on les laisses tranquilles ces gens-l. Chacun chez soi.


Au nom de la prservation de la terre.
Nous devons la respecter et tcher de ne pas la dtruire.

La terre n'est pas l que pour les humains.
Il n'y a pas despce moins importante que l'homme.
Si une espce de requin disparat ce n'est pas moins grave que si l'humain disparat.

"Chacun chez soi" ! lol
T'as jamais entendu parler de migration ?
Les pauvres du monde entier viennent en France.
Aujourd'hui on parle de migration climatique.
En Afrique il y a des problmes de scheresse.




> Le Japon est un pays en dclin dmographique, le taux de natalit est le plus bas du monde, et c'est trs problmatique pour le renouvellement des gnrations, et pour la croissance.


Et en plus ils ne sont pas fan du tout de l'immigration.
C'est trs difficile d'aller vivre au Japon.
T'entres pas au Japon comme t'entres en France.

Le Japon est en avance sur nous, la baisse de la natalit arrive ici aussi.
Les gens sentent bien que l'avenir est sombre, donc a ne donne pas en vie de procrer, ce serait un peu salaud de mettre quelqu'un au monde, pour qu'ils vivent la crise la plus grave de l'histoire de l'humanit.
Aprs la seconde guerre mondiale il y a eu un baby boom parce que les gens taient content, il n'y avait plus de guerre, il fallait reconstruire, a faisait du job.
L ya plus de job et la guerre est devant nous.




> j'ai envie de hurler "mais nous sommes tous chez nous", nous sommes tous habitants de cette plante, ce "chacun chez soi" n'a aucun sens.


Dans le sens humaniste a me donne envie de vomir. Parce que les humains ne forment pas une quipe commune o tout le monde est pote.
Mais dans le sens "si les indiens polluent a nous retombe dessus aussi" l ok.




> On vit moins bien dans un pays parce qu'on est que 60 millions au lieu de 80 millions et on sera plus heureux  100 millions?


Il faut que des gens cotisent pour payer les retraites.
Si il n'y a plus que des retraits a craint...

Les japonais sont en voie dextinction, si a continu comme a ils finiront par disparaitre.

----------


## BenoitM

> Il faut que des gens cotisent pour payer les retraites.


C'est qu'on ne cotisse pas assez pour les retraites si tu as besoin de compter sur une augmentation de la population.




> Si il n'y a plus que des retraits a craint...
> Les japonais sont en voie dextinction, si a continu comme a ils finiront par disparaitre.


Euh il y a encore normment de temps avant que ca n'arrive 
Si tu as une population homogne et que tu fais plus qu'un enfant par femme.
Si tu as 100 millions d'habitant, dans 100 ans tu as 50 millions d'habitant dans 200 ans tu en as 25 millions.
(Bon un peu moins car il y a les morts prcoce) mais bon tre 20-25 millions c'est quand mme loin de la disparition  :;): 
En  1900 le Japon ne comptait "que" 30 millions d'habitants alors qu'il est  125 millions aujourd'hui.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est qu'on ne cotisse pas assez pour les retraites si tu as besoin de compter sur une augmentation de la population.


Arriv  un moment il y aura 2 retraits pour 1 actif, a risque d'tre compliqu de se faire retirer 2 retraites de son salaire... (il faut cotiser pour plein d'autres choses en plus)




> En  1900 le Japon ne comptait "que" 30 millions d'habitants alors qu'il est  125 millions aujourd'hui.


Ouais mais comment revenir  30 millions d'habitants ?
L a va tre compliqu il va y avoir que des vieux et des robots pour s'occuper d'eux.

Cartographie : au Japon, des villes et villages en voie de disparition
Le dclin dmographique du Japon, un avertissement pour l'Europe



> Dans le mme temps, l'ge limite de dpart  la retraite est pass de 70  80 ans pour les fonctionnaires volontaires.  Le Japon prvoit daugmenter la retraite de ceux qui choisiront de partir plus tard et de supprimer le plafonnement du cumul salaire-retraite. Rsultat : 12 % des employs japonais ont plus de 65 ans, toujours selon The Economist.


====
En parlant de naissance, il y a un article rcent qui en parle :
La fcondit baisse pour (presque) toutes les femmes en France



> La fcondit "diminue lgrement" en France depuis 2015, sauf chez les femmes immigres, ce qui permet d'attnuer  la marge la baisse globale de la fcondit dans le pays, selon une tude de l'Insee.

----------


## JeanBond

> Aujourd'hui on parle de migration climatique.
> En Afrique il y a des problmes de scheresse.


On connait le discours habituel,  Les migrants sont des rfugis politiques, ils fuient la guerre, la famine, la scheresse, etc.. 

Daprs le Haut-Commissaire de lAgence des Nations Unies pour les Rfugis (UNHCR), 72 % des migrants clandestins entrs en Europe sont des hommes (rapport de 2015). Sils fuyaient la guerre, ces immigrs illgaux partiraient avec leur famille. Leur venue solitaire en Europe est la preuve que leur motivation est essentiellement conomique.

Sur lanne 2015, les Syriens fuyant leur pays dorigine comptent pour moins dun tiers (362 800) du million dimmigrs clandestins arrivs en Europe (The Sun, 05/03/2016). La majorit des  rfugis  inondant lUE est donc constitue de migrants conomiques utilisant la route des rfugis pour rechercher une vie plus confortable en Occident. Dautre part, celui qui migre dun pays en guerre ne fuit pas ncessairement les combats ou les perscutions. Toutes les rgions dun pays ne sont pas touches simultanment et il existe par ailleurs des pays srs entre le pays de dpart et le pays o ces immigrs illgaux souhaitent sinstaller, le plus souvent pour des raisons conomiques.

Le 26 janvier 2016, la Commission europenne a estim que prs de 70 % des immigrs clandestins arrivs en Europe en dcembre ne devraient pas obtenir le droit dasile, sappuyant sur un rapport de Frontex.

Plusieurs hauts fonctionnaires de lUnion europenne ont dclar dans le journal anglais The Sun que 60 % des clandestins arrivs en Europe en 2015 nont  aucune lgitimit  rester  (05/03/2016).

Dans le rapport 2016 de Mdecins du Monde, seuls 13,7 % des clandestins interrogs affirment avoir fait la dmarche dimmigrer en Europe parce quils  fuyaient la guerre .

Selon le recensement de septembre 2016 effectu dans la jungle de Calais par lassociation  LAuberge des migrants  et lONG britannique  Help Refugees , parmi les 10 088 clandestins prsents dans ce camp, il ny a que 1 % de Syriens et 1 % dIrakiens.

https://www.contribuables.org/2018/1...ays-etrangers/




> 10,45 milliards deuros auront t dpenss cette anne pour laide publique au dveloppement, selon le projet de loi de finances pour 2018. Cest 2 milliards de plus quen 2015 ! Aide bilatrale ou multilatrale, coopration technique, annulations de dette, dons, prts. Une partie des aides transite par Bruxelles. En 2018, 75% des fonds de ltat sont verss  des pays dAfrique subsaharienne. La France est le 4e contributeur au Fonds Africain de Dveloppement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il ny a que 1 % de Syriens et 1 % dIrakiens.


Non mais ok les vagues de migrants sont compos de migrants conomique, qui rvent d'tre clandestin au Royaume Uni. (on voit clairement que ce ne sont que des jeunes hommes)
Mais en attendant il y a vraiment des problmes de scheresse en Afrique...
Le climat change en permanence.

En plus la population africaine augmente vite, donc elle consomme plus d'eau, donc mme sans changement climatique ce serait le dsordre.

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Que c'est rtrograde ces discours rducteurs... Aucune notion du fait que nous sommes tous dans le mme bateau (qui prend l'eau), 
> 
> ... blablabla gauchiste, blablabla ...
> 
> Quand je vois ce "chacun chez soi", j'ai envie de hurler "mais nous sommes tous chez nous", nous sommes tous habitants de cette plante, ce "chacun chez soi" n'a aucun sens.


Au dpart, je voulais crire "et surtout qu'ils restent chez eux", que j'ai dulcor en "chacun chez soi", mais la dtonation n'a pas manqu. Je regrette.
"Chacun chez soi" a veut surtout dire pas d'ingrence trangre, pas de chinois racistes en Afrique, pas de GI amricains en Irak...
Aprs je vois pas en quoi a empche les nations de ngocier sur les rpartitions de telles ou telles ressources, c'est le principe de la gopolitique...

Je ferai aussi remarquer que "on est tous chez nous" revient  dire que plus personne n'habite nulle part.
Plus de murs, plus de frontires, plus de "chez-soi". Simple logique hegelienne.



Ce qui est cocasse, c'est que le tableau de Jaffe mentionn ci-dessus prconisait justement de dcourager  l'accs  la proprit prive en vue de faire baisser la fcondit...

----------


## Jipt

> Au dpart, je voulais crire "et surtout qu'ils restent chez eux", que j'ai dulcor en "chacun chez soi", mais la dtonation n'a pas manqu. Je regrette.
> "Chacun chez soi" a veut surtout dire pas d'ingrence trangre, pas de chinois racistes en Afrique, pas de GI amricains en Irak...


Mais pourquoi tous les animaux de cette plante peuvent s'y balader d'un point  l'autre et qu'on nous enlve cette possibilit ? On vaut moins que des animaux ?




> Je ferai aussi remarquer que "on est tous chez nous" revient  dire que plus personne n'habite nulle part.
> Plus de murs, plus de frontires, plus de "chez-soi". Simple logique hegelienne.


Oui, exactement, a fait des annes que je le rabche....

----------


## JeanBond

> Mais pourquoi tous les animaux de cette plante peuvent s'y balader d'un point  l'autre et qu'on nous enlve cette possibilit ? On vaut moins que des animaux ? Oui, exactement, a fait des annes que je le rabche....






On a dj essay le multiculturalisme, a ne fonctionne pas, au contraire, a crer du communautarisme, rsultat a divise une population au lieu quelle soit unie, c'est un fait.

----------


## Jipt

> On a dj essay le multiculturalisme, a ne fonctionne pas, [...]


Dans quel contexte ? Dans un monde qui n'existe pas o les frontires sont abolies, ou dans ce monde de m3rd3 o il est interdit d'aller tranquillou chez le voisin les mains dans les poches et la clope au bec, relax, tu vois ?
Normal que a ne fonctionne pas, si on prend le problme  l'envers...

----------


## BenoitM

> Dans quel contexte ? Dans un monde qui n'existe pas o les frontires sont abolies, ou dans ce monde de m3rd3 o il est interdit d'aller tranquillou chez le voisin les mains dans les poches et la clope au bec, relax, tu vois ?
> Normal que a ne fonctionne pas, si on prend le problme  l'envers...


Euh en mme temps dire que ca ne fonctionne pas...
Tu as surement du sang espagnole, italiens , allemands mais bon vive l'poque ou les frontires existait
Tellement que le concept de frontires n'existe que depuis peu (oui oui il y avait des frontires mais celles-ci bougeaient fortement avec les conqutes/changement de roi/mariage)
Le passeport n'existe que depuis 200 ans.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais pourquoi tous les animaux de cette plante peuvent s'y balader d'un point  l'autre et qu'on nous enlve cette possibilit ?


C'est faux.
Plein d'animaux marquent leur territoire.
Si t'entres dans la mauvaise zone tu te fais casser la gueule.




> On vaut moins que des animaux ?


Les humains sont les pires des animaux.
Ils dtruisent leur environnement, ils font des guerres.
Donc oui.




> Oui, exactement, a fait des annes que je le rabche....


Mais arrtez avec votre discours  la Attali : "Le monde est un htel".
C'est vrai juste pour une hyper classe de cosmopolite...
En ralit les nations sont hyper importante pour les humains.
Il faut avoir des rgles communes pour lier le peuple.
On ne vie pas de la mme faon en Suisse qu'en Arabie Saoudite.

Il y a ceux qui sont bien partout et ceux qui sont bien quelque part.




> On a dj essay le multiculturalisme, a ne fonctionne pas





> Tu as surement du sang espagnole, italiens , allemands


Alors effectivement le multi culturalisme ne fonctionne pas, il faut faire de l'intgration, il faut que ceux qui vivent en France vive  la Franaise, ils doivent respecter les valeurs de la France, aimer la France, sont histoire, ses traditions, son mode de vie.
On impose pas sa culture aux autres.
Essayez de vous promener en mine jupe et/ou en dcollet en Arabie Saoudite et a passera pas, alors qu'en France c'est suppos bien se passer.
Aprs c'est les traditions d'Arabie Saoudite donc on respecte, ils font ce qu'ils veulent chez eux a ne nous regarde pas.

La France a toujours t une terre daccueil : Vous pouvez nous rejoindre si vous participer au projet Franais.
Tu peux venir d'Iran, de Syrie, du Portugal, d'Italie, d'Espagne, si tu es prt  t'intgrer et  vivre comme un Franais, il n'y a pas de problme.

On a besoin des nations pour nous protger des puissants, plus on dirige une grande zone, plus on s'loigne du peuple.
Les intrts des allemands ne sont pas les mmes intrts que ceux des Suisses.
On ne peut pas mlanger tout le monde.

----------


## el_slapper

> Euh en mme temps dire que ca ne fonctionne pas...
> Tu as surement du sang espagnole, italiens , allemands mais bon vive l'poque ou les frontires existait
> Tellement que le concept de frontires n'existe que depuis peu (oui oui il y avait des frontires mais celles-ci bougeaient fortement avec les conqutes/changement de roi/mariage)
> Le passeport n'existe que depuis 200 ans.


J'ai du sang Suisse et Turc(du cot de mon pre), en ce qui me concerne(enfin, a, c'est ce que je sais - il y a probablement des trucs que je ne sais pas). Pourtant, entre mon nom et ma gueule, on pourrait croire que je suis 100% Franais. Et, indpendamment des frontires, il fut un temps, pas si lointain, ou les armes marchaient  travers l'Europe, et les survivants des batailles laissaient des enfants un peu partout. Les diplomates, commerants, et autres voyageurs n'taient pas en reste. Certains venaient mme d'autres continents.

La diffrence avec le monde moderne, c'est sans doute le rythme. Ca devait reprsenter 1  2% de chaque gnrations, les enfants un pre venu d'ailleurs. Avec la massification des transports faciles, a s'est multipli. est-ce bien ou pas? Aucune ide. Mais il me semble surtout que vu les possibilits de voyage qu'offre le monde moderne, une augmentation quantitative irrsistible de ce phnomne me parait invitable. Ma femme est polonaise. Son cousin vit en cosse avec une zimbabweenne. Sa sur se fait courtiser par le fils de ses patrons allemands(en Pologne). Un de mes cousins a eu deux enfants avec une roumaine. Un autre vit toujours avec la mre ukrainienne de ses enfants. Ma femme n'est mme pas 100% polonaise, elle a un peu de sang bleu en provenance de Hongrie. Deux de mes cousines vivent au Brsil, l'une d'entre elle marie  un local - pas encore d'enfants, mais on peut penser que a peut venir.

Quand des mercenaires dfaits, ou des diplomates gars, s'installaient dans un village, a changeait compltement la dmographie du village, mais a n'avait pas vraiment d'impact ailleurs. Parce qu'aller au village d' cot, pour la plupart des gens, c'tait une folie couteuse et risque. Aujourd'hui, le rural de la Creuse se sent menac par les maliens du Val d'Oise, parce que le Val d'Oise lui est bien plus proche aujourd'hui que le village d' cot il y a 3 sicles. Et qu'il peut tout  fait imaginer son fils se faire piquer sa dulcine par l'un d'entre eux.

Bien? Mal? Aucune ide, encore une fois. Invitable, sans aucun doute.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Euh en mme temps dire que ca ne fonctionne pas...
> Tu as surement du sang espagnole, italiens , allemands mais bon vive l'poque ou les frontires existait
> Tellement que le concept de frontires n'existe que depuis peu (oui oui il y avait des frontires mais celles-ci bougeaient fortement avec les conqutes/changement de roi/mariage)
> Le passeport n'existe que depuis 200 ans.


Le concept de frontires remonte aux tout premiers royaumes, il est mme antrieur  l'apparition de l'homme. 

Une tribu de primates occupe un territoire, l'autre tribu de primates occupe tel autre territoire. Et si l'un des groupes ne respecte pas cette limite, c'est la guerre. Ou alors une union mais plus gnralement la disparition du groupe qui se laisse coloniser.
Comme on l'a vu avec le Congo de Leopold II, mme si des jaloux ont certainement fait  ce bon roi une rputation qu'il ne mritait pas.

----------


## Jipt

> Une tribu de primates occupe un territoire, l'autre tribu de primates occupe tel autre territoire. Et si l'un des groupes ne respecte pas cette limite, c'est la guerre.


C'est quoi une tribu ?
Un groupe de gens qui se connaissent et frquentent le mme territoire, c'est a ?

Mais la notion du temps qui passe, elle est o ? Parce que ces gens qui se connaissent et frquentent le mme territoire, il arrive qu'ils se mlangent et se reproduisent, rsultat si le territoire devient trop petit les nouveaux arrivants, une fois autonomes, peuvent envisager de s'exiler un peu plus loin, mais pas trop, c'est toujours sympa quand mamie vient garder la progniture parce qu'il y a chasse au mammouth.

Tout a pour dire qu'au bout d'un sacrment long bout de temps, on se connat tous et on partage tous le mme territoire.
Pas en mme temps parce qu'on ne peut pas tre partout en mme temps mais bon, vous voyez l'ide : aujourd'hui je suis ici, demain en Italie, dans 8 huit jours du ct de Zanzibar, 3 semaines plus tard je traverse la mer de Chine et retour par Vladivostok. Ou par Camberra, a dpendra des rencontres sur la route.

a serait pas bien comme a ?

Et je considre que tout ce qui s'loigne de ce schma a tort.
Avec un "t", parce que "_le tort tue la tortue_" et il n'y a pas de "d" dans cette phrase (pour s'en souvenir), je l'ai dj dit, et si je le redis c'est parce que j'ai *encore* crois ici et l du "d" au bout du tort,  tort, comme si les rgles taient tordues.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> a serait pas bien comme a ?
> 
> Et je considre que tout ce qui s'loigne de ce schma a tort.


Passage en coup de vent: si, ce serait bien comme a. Mais il faut tenir compte de la ralit. Et la ralit, c'est que l'humanit n'est pas encore prte  cela. Dj quand on regarde  l'chelle de l'Union Europene, abolir les frontires a marchait bien quand les pays de l'Ouest taient entre nous, mais quand on a fait venir ceux de l'Estmalgr des restrictions au dbut sur leur libert de mouvementon se retrouve avec des Polonais qui viennent faire chuter les salaires, un Brexit en rponse  a, et le rve de la libert de mouvement est remis en question  l'interieur de l'UE. Alors si a ne marche pas encore  l'chelle de l'UE 28/27, a ne peut pas  l'chelle du monde, bien plus vaste et disparate que l'UE.

Alors, avant de parler de Zanzibar et de la Chine, batis l'UE. Parce que c'est dj un gros chantier, et il y a fort  faire.

----------


## Jipt

> Et la ralit, c'est que l'humanit n'est pas encore prte  cela. Dj quand on regarde  l'chelle de l'Union Europene, abolir les frontires a marchait bien quand les pays de l'Ouest taient entre nous, mais quand on a fait venir ceux de l'Estmalgr des restrictions au dbut sur leur libert de mouvementon se retrouve avec des Polonais qui viennent faire chuter les salaires, un Brexit en rponse  a, et le rve de la libert de mouvement est remis en question  l'interieur de l'UE. Alors si a ne marche pas encore  l'chelle de l'UE 28/27, a ne peut pas  l'chelle du monde, bien plus vaste et disparate que l'UE.


a ne marche pas parce qu'on s'obstine  continuer  vouloir vivre comme au Moyen ge, chacun ne voyant du monde que ce qu'il capte dans sa lorgnette.

videmment que les Polonais font chuter les salaires, ils sont moins pays  l'Est qu' l'Ouest, mais la baguette de pain y cote aussi moins cher.

Si on dcidait une bonne fois pour toutes,  grands coups d'changes sur ces fameux "rseaux sociaux", qu'au 1er janvier 2020  00:01 toutes les monnaies du monde ont *strictement la mme valeur* et que la baguette vaut *partout* 1 unit de monnaie1 et que l'ouvrier de base  35 h par semaine gagne *partout* 1800 units de monnaie par mois et qu'on arrte avec les guignols qui comme ici gagnent 66 666 euros *par jour*, on y verrait tout de suite beaucoup plus clair.

Aprs, il n'y aurait plus besoin de fabriquer tous ces engins dbiles qui ne visent qu' faire des trous dans ceux d'en face, je vous dis pas les conomies de matires premires et d'nergies, d'un seul coup la plante va mieux, et je pourrais aller *sereinement* voir si les filles sont belles  Zanzibar...
---
1 : j'cris "unit de monnaie" pour ne pas crire "euro" en Europe, mais c'est a l'ide : chacun/chacune continue  utiliser les billets et pices qu'il/elle a dans son porte-monnaie et son compte en banque, mais 1 euro = 1 dollar = 1 yen = 1 kopek = 1 rouble etc.
Et si je gagne 3000 euros ici j'migre ailleurs et  travail gal je continue  gagner 3000 units de monnaie locale.
Tellement simple que je ne comprends pas que a ne soit toujours pas mis en place.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> a ne marche pas parce qu'on s'obstine  continuer  vouloir vivre comme au Moyen ge, chacun ne voyant du monde que ce qu'il capte dans sa lorgnette.
> 
> videmment que les Polonais font chuter les salaires, ils sont moins pays  l'Est qu' l'Ouest, mais la baguette de pain y cote aussi moins cher.
> 
> Si on dcidait une bonne fois pour toutes,  grands coups d'changes sur ces fameux "rseaux sociaux", qu'au 1er janvier 2020  00:01 toutes les monnaies du monde ont *strictement la mme valeur* et que la baguette vaut *partout* 1 unit de monnaie1 et que l'ouvrier de base  35 h par semaine gagne *partout* 1800 units de monnaie par mois et qu'on arrte avec les guignols qui comme ici gagnent 66 666 euros *par jour*, on y verrait tout de suite beaucoup plus clair.
> 
> Aprs, il n'y aurait plus besoin de fabriquer tous ces engins dbiles qui ne visent qu' faire des trous dans ceux d'en face, je vous dis pas les conomies de matires premires et d'nergies, d'un seul coup la plante va mieux, et je pourrais aller *sereinement* voir si les filles sont belles  Zanzibar...
> ---
> 1 : j'cris "unit de monnaie" pour ne pas crire "euro" en Europe, mais c'est a l'ide : chacun/chacune continue  utiliser les billets et pices qu'il/elle a dans son porte-monnaie et son compte en banque, mais 1 euro = 1 dollar = 1 yen = 1 kopek = 1 rouble etc.
> ...


Et mme si tu mets les gens d'accord pour ton systme idalqui suppose, mais tu ne l'as pas dit, que chacun paie les mmes impts et puisse aller dans des hopitaux de mme qualit, subventionns par ces mmes taxes (bref l'harmonisation fiscale et sociale que certains rclament depuis toujours pour l'UE, et qu'on a toujours pas mise en place pour l'UE)quand tu iras draguer  Zanzibar tu te feras lyncher par des gens qui ne supportent pas que toi, sale tranger, tu leur vole leurs filles. Le Zanzibari moyen n'est pas trs internationaliste. Et attends d'aller en Chine, tu vas rire (j'y suis all, une trs bonne amie y a immigr): ils sont hyper racistes, mais quand t'es blanc a va, parce qu'il voient toujours les blancs comme des batisseurs d'empires et des innovateurs, mais si t'emmnes un pote noir, il va se faire traiter de dmon et d'esclave  longueur de journe, et a c'est le moins pire qui va lui arriver...

Alors dj concentre-toi sur l'harmonisation sociale, fiscale, et conomique de l'UE et peut-tre que tes enfants verront ton rve... l'chelle de l'UE. Ensuite  eux et leurs enfants de voir ce qu'on peut faire avec le reste du monde.

----------


## Jipt

> Alors dj concentre-toi sur l'harmonisation sociale, fiscale, et conomique de l'UE et peut-tre que tes enfants verront ton rve... l'chelle de l'UE. Ensuite  eux et leurs enfants de voir ce qu'on peut faire avec le reste du monde.


Ben suffit de grer l'UE comme d'autres ont gr, avant, la France, l'Allemagne, l'Italie, etc. : c'est juste un changement d'chelle, y a qu' prendre un pantographe,  :8-): 

Petit oubli au post prcdent : le problme des salaires.
Il suffit de tous les indexer par rapport au SMIC, et basta !
Exemple : tu gagnes aujourd'hui 3000 boules par mois, demain tu gagnes 3 x SMIC et tous comme a : celui qui est  mi-temps gagne 0,5 x SMIC, celui qui fait 10 % d'heures sup. va gagner (X x SMIC) + ((X x SMIC) x 10 / 100) et comme a pour tous les habitants de la plante l'UE.

Et puis bien sr on en profite pour mettre un peu des limites, genre l'autre zozo  66 666 roros / jour, on va le ramener  10 x SMIC par mois et s'il est pas content il peut toujours dmissionner, de toute faon on ne peut plus gagner plus  compter du 1er janvier 2020.
Pi qu'est-ce qu'il ferait de plus avec plus ? Il ne peut conduire qu'une Ferrari  la fois, hein.

Quant  l'autre aspect dont tu parlais, la haine entre les peuples, je suis un peu persuad qu'elle est attise par les gouvernants, a leur permet de faire fonctionner leurs usines  armes de destruction massive, c'est excellent pour leur croissance dbile et le remplissage du porte-monnaie au passage.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ben suffit de grer l'UE comme d'autres ont gr, avant, la France, l'Allemagne, l'Italie, etc. : c'est juste un changement d'chelle, y a qu' prendre un pantographe,


Ou plus srieusement, prendre un sicle ou deux (allez, peut-tre 50 ans, les chose vont plus vite aujourd'hui) pour en faire un tat unifi dans les grandes lignes. Parce que bon, il reste des statuts particuliers en Bretagne (et il parait que Bretons et Normands ne s'entendent pas) et en Alsace-Moselle, et a c'est que la France mtropolitaine.....

----------


## Ryu2000

> Une tribu de primates occupe un territoire, l'autre tribu de primates occupe tel autre territoire. Et si l'un des groupes ne respecte pas cette limite, c'est la guerre. Ou alors une union mais plus gnralement la disparition du groupe qui se laisse coloniser.


Union je ne sais pas trop...
 la limite on peut intgrer les femelles pour faire des enfants avec elles, comme a on fait continuer notre lign gntique et on gagne des diffrences gntiques venu de l'autre tribu, mais les mles ne servent  rien, il vaut mieux les tuer.  moins qu'ils arrivent  s'intgrer et qu'ils apportent un savoir faire (bon au combat par exemple).




> Si on dcidait une bonne fois pour toutes,  grands coups d'changes sur ces fameux "rseaux sociaux", qu'au 1er janvier 2020  00:01 toutes les monnaies du monde ont *strictement la mme valeur* et que la baguette vaut *partout* 1 unit de monnaie1 et que l'ouvrier de base  35 h par semaine gagne *partout* 1800 units de monnaie par mois


C'est nul.
Faut arrter votre dlire de normalisation, vous rvez de 1984 ou comment a ce passe ?

Chaque nation est unique et elle a ses rgles, chaque nation doit avoir sa monnaie, ses lois, son histoire, sa culture, sa justice, etc.
On ne peut pas imposer un modle aux autres.

Si il fallait que tous les pays fonctionnent de la mme faon, la France devrait se dbarrasser du RSA, des APL, de plein de fonctionnaires, on devrait privatiser plein de services, etc.
Si l'UE ne peut pas fonctionner c'est parce que l'Union Europenne ce n'est pas une nation.
Nous n'aurons jamais le sentiment de faire partie de la mme quipe.
Nous seront toujours en comptition.

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Faut arrter votre dlire de normalisation, vous rvez de 1984 ou comment a ce passe ?
> 
> Chaque nation est unique et elle a ses rgles, chaque nation doit avoir sa monnaie, ses lois, son histoire, sa culture, sa justice, etc.
> On ne peut pas imposer un modle aux autres..


La blague !
Le mec est souverainiste et malthusianiste en mme temps... Allo quoi !  ::ptdr:: 

C'est comme si je disais : je suis pour la dfense des tigres blancs, mais aussi pour la libert des chasseurs de faire ce qu'ils veulent dans la nature.
Ou inversement : je suis contre la prolifration des ragondins, mais je suis pour inscrire les ragondins comme espce protge.

Tu veux une plante  2 milliards de crevards ?
Alors laisse faire le Nouvel Ordre Mondial !
Qu'est-ce que tu nous emm*rdes avec tes yaka-faukon... brenleur, va !

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Les humains sont les pires des animaux.
> Ils dtruisent leur environnement, ils font des guerres.


Oui oui, bien sr...
Les tragdies grecques cest de la merde.
La Pliade cest de la merde.
Les cathdrales cest de la merde.
Larchitecture, la philosophie, lingnierie, les mathmatiques, lastronomie, cest de la merde.
Joseph Fourier, Shakespeare, Vauban, Beethoven, Gandhi, Baudelaire, Steinbeck, Copernic, Cline, Salvador Dali, Rossini, Coluche, Rabelais, Sun-Tzu, Paul Bocuse, Miles Davis, Van Gogh... tout a cest de la merde...
Aux chiottes lhumanit sataniste !

Gloire aux lzards, aux mollusques, aux cafards et aux piafs en tous genres, qui eux ne transgresseront jamais les normes environnementales dune COP154 dont ils ignorent lexistence, tant donn quils sont cons comme la lune.

Merde ! Pourquoi ne vivrions-nous pas tous en bonobos ? Cest gentil un bonobo. a consomme peu dnergie, a pollue pas, a passe ses journes  se rouler par terre en mangeant vegan, a sencule du matin au soir pour passer le temps, et qui sait, avec un peu dinstruction a peut bien troller sur les forums entre deux branlettes sur Age of Empires, hein... certains sont bien partis pour a... Aprs tout, le Talmud lui-mme ne tient-t-il pas les non-juifs pour des animaux ? Une fois de plus, la communaut davant-garde aura t dans le vrai !




> Pas en mme temps parce qu'on ne peut pas tre partout en mme temps mais bon, vous voyez l'ide : aujourd'hui je suis ici, demain en Italie, dans 8 huit jours du ct de Zanzibar, 3 semaines plus tard je traverse la mer de Chine et retour par Vladivostok. Ou par Camberra, a dpendra des rencontres sur la route.
> 
> a serait pas bien comme a ?


Pardon mais avez-vous conscience du bilan nergtique de lopration ?
Faudrait pas se contredire quand on donne des leons dcolo-gauchisme  tout bout de champ.

Vous vous doutez bien que si on supprime les frontires, cest pas pour que David ou Bamako passent leurs week-ends  faire du tourisme aux quatre coins de la plante en consumant quelques tonnes de krosne pas tax. Les nomades attaliens daujourdhui nont pas besoin de a, eux qui voyagent daroports en aroports avec comme seul bagage leur petit ordinateur portable.

On supprime les frontires pour dbrider le pouvoir de nuisance des prdateurs apatrides de tous poils, financiers, industriels, esclavagistes. Cest le petit qui morfle et tous les autres avec, par la proltarisation gnralise, corolaire de la baisse tendancielle du taux de profit. Le nomadisme n'est pas et ne sera jamais dsirable. Le nomadisme nest pas un choix mais une contrainte.




> Mais pourquoi tous les animaux de cette plante peuvent s'y balader d'un point  l'autre et qu'on nous enlve cette possibilit ? On vaut moins que des animaux ?


Personne, y compris chez les animaux, ne va spontanment dmnager, ce qui est une cause de dpense nergtique, de prise de risques, dincertitudes, de confrontations  des dangers inconnus. Quand les animaux se dplacent, cest sous la contrainte climatique ou sous la tension prdatrice (les prdateurs se dplacent pour chasser, les proies se dplacent pour fuir le danger).
Votre promotion de la mobilit intgrale comme un choix dsirable dans le monde vivant est une imposture, ou une volont dlibre de servir la soupe aux partisans dun struggle-for-life libral gnralis, avec mise en concurrence intgrale des chmeurs, des femmes, des vieux et des handicaps, tout a au nom de la diversit (diversit qui est une riche$$e, dixit la Commission uropenne). Il subsiste certes quelques tribus, qui, chasses de toutes parts au fil des sicles pour leur caractre asocial, ont fini par intgrer le nomadisme comme une part essentielle de leur identit aline (pharisiens, tziganes, bdouins...), mais ces communauts restent minoritaires  lchelle de lhumanit  pour ne pas dire du monde vivant  et leur caractre nomade relve plus de lanomalie quautre chose, sauf  considrer que le nomadisme ne concerne que deux catgories bien prcises du monde vivant : les parasites et les prdateurs.

Voyez comme la novlangue, toujours perverse et bien pense, tient  bien effacer toute ide dattache spatio-temporelle : _migrant_ est une dnomination prcaire par essence, sa provenance est indfinie (ce nest pas un migr) tout comme sa destination (ce nest pas un immigr) et encore moins son statut social (ni rfugi, ni clandestin, ni touriste, ni travailleur dtach, ni main-duvre importe) en somme, un migrant est sorte de pte  modeler en chair humaine, dforme et reforme au gr des opportunits conomiques, un jour livreur de repas  bicyclette  Paris, un autre plongeur en cuisine  Berlin, un autre saisonnier  Athnes, un autre employ sur chantier au Portugal...

Les gauchistes sans-frontiristes, tout comme les colo-rchauffistes  tendance malthusienne, sont les idiots utiles des tenants dun Nouvel Ordre Mondial prtendument pacifi mais bien plus srement chaotique, o 1% de possdants maintiennent dans la prcarit 99% dun cheptel desclaves dracins, dont les liberts sont brimes pour des raisons cologistes et scuritaires, avec confiscation des ressources nergtiques et alimentaires, strilisations  grande chelle et mtissages imposs.

Si les nations existent, ce nest pas seulement pour sengueuler entre pays, cest pour mettre en uvre la solidarit  chelle maximale - c'est--dire  l'chelle de l'tat-Nation - entre individus qui partagent, dans la mesure du possible, une histoire commune, une langue commune, une culture commune, une industrie commune, des infrastructures communes, des institutions communes, une conomie commune. A ce propos, lUnion Europenne ne peut pas tre une nation puisquelle dborde largement du cadre maximal de solidarit spontane. 
Lerreur des gauchistes est de croire, avec 2 sicles de retard, que la nation est mauvaise en soi, quelle divise et quelle sert le Grand Capital patriarcal. 
En vrit cest tout linverse : la nation rassemble, elle permet, mme dans les socits les plus ultralibrales, la mise en uvre de services publics protecteurs (ubriss dans une open society sans frontires).
Et les capitalistes, eux, se passeraient bien des nations qui leur prennent des impts, leur taxent des droits de douanes, et dont les fichues frontires empchent la libre-circulation des marchandises, des capitaux, et des travailleurs-migrateurs au gr du vent conomique.




> Quant  l'autre aspect dont tu parlais, la haine entre les peuples, je suis un peu persuad qu'elle est attise par les gouvernants, a leur permet de faire fonctionner leurs usines  armes de destruction massive, c'est excellent pour leur croissance dbile et le remplissage du porte-monnaie au passage.


L'humanit est telle qu'on n'a jamais pu faire confiance  son propre voisin de palier, mme en des temps o une morale inattaquable pouvait parvenir  maintenir en son enclos les individus.
N'est-il pas tout simplement inconscient, en systme libral, d'ouvrir la porte - et le reste avec - au premier parfait inconnu qui se prsente au coin de la rue ?
_"Les gens se vengent des services qu'on leur rend"_

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par Jipt
> 
> 
> Pas en mme temps parce qu'on ne peut pas tre partout en mme temps mais bon, vous voyez l'ide : aujourd'hui je suis ici, demain en Italie, dans 8 huit jours du ct de Zanzibar, 3 semaines plus tard je traverse la mer de Chine et retour par Vladivostok. Ou par Camberra, a dpendra des rencontres sur la route.
> 
> a serait pas bien comme a ?
> 
> 
> Pardon mais avez-vous conscience du bilan nergtique de lopration ?
> Faudrait pas se contredire quand on donne des leons dcolo-gauchisme  tout bout de champ.


"Depuis la nuit des temps l'Homme *marche*" (ou quelque chose comme a, c'est l'ide, je n'arrive pas  remettre la main dessus), Brigitte Fontaine.

Alors oui, a engendrerait une grosse consommation d'espadrilles, dont les semelles sont tresses en... chanvre, on pourra aussi consommer la rsine pour se donner du cur  l'ouvrage,  ::mrgreen:: 

Et je n'ai pas lu le reste, il y en a trop.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors laisse faire le Nouvel Ordre Mondial !


Ce que je dis c'est que si on fait des lois pour la terre entire ce sera adapt pour personne.
Les peuples seront encore plus loign du pouvoir, ils seront encore plus exploit.

C'est comme la mtaphore sur l'euro.
Une monnaie c'est comme une taille de paire de chaussure, l'euro c'est comme si on forait tout le monde  porter du 36, c'est inconfortable pour certains pays.




> Les cathdrales cest de la merde.


L'humain a fait de grandes choses.
Effectivement certains btiments religieux montre que l'humain peut faire des merveilles.  ::P: 

Mais maintenant l'humain produit a :



Elle est responsable de la disparition de nombreuse espce.
Elle est responsable de la destruction de son environnement.

Il n'y a pas que du bon dans l'humanit.

----------


## ddoumeche

> a ne marche pas parce qu'on s'obstine  continuer  vouloir vivre comme au Moyen ge, chacun ne voyant du monde que ce qu'il capte dans sa lorgnette.
> 
> videmment que les Polonais font chuter les salaires, ils sont moins pays  l'Est qu' l'Ouest, mais la baguette de pain y cote aussi moins cher.
> 
> Si on dcidait une bonne fois pour toutes,  grands coups d'changes sur ces fameux "rseaux sociaux", qu'au 1er janvier 2020  00:01 toutes les monnaies du monde ont *strictement la mme valeur* et que la baguette vaut *partout* 1 unit de monnaie1 et que l'ouvrier de base  35 h par semaine gagne *partout* 1800 units de monnaie par mois et qu'on arrte avec les guignols qui comme ici gagnent 66 666 euros *par jour*, on y verrait tout de suite beaucoup plus clair.


On va tout harmoniser avec des coquillages et on paiera tout en billets de 100 coquillages mis par la Banque de France, et tout le monde sera aussi productif, et donc on n'aura pas les problmes conomiques constats depuis le dbut de l' dans la zone euro.




> Aprs, il n'y aurait plus besoin de fabriquer tous ces engins dbiles qui ne visent qu' faire des trous dans ceux d'en face, je vous dis pas les conomies de matires premires et d'nergies, d'un seul coup la plante va mieux, et je pourrais aller *sereinement* voir si les filles sont belles  Zanzibar...


Oui tant que tout ce bazar est gr depuis Caen, ville lumire et fondatrice de la civilisation anglo-normande, tout me convient.




> 1 : j'cris "unit de monnaie" pour ne pas crire "euro" en Europe, mais c'est a l'ide : chacun/chacune continue  utiliser les billets et pices qu'il/elle a dans son porte-monnaie et son compte en banque, mais 1 euro = 1 dollar = 1 yen = 1 kopek = 1 rouble etc.
> Et si je gagne 3000 euros ici j'migre ailleurs et  travail gal je continue  gagner 3000 units de monnaie locale.
> Tellement simple que je ne comprends pas que a ne soit toujours pas mis en place.


Plus de libert des prix, aprs le tout le libre march est obsolte. Tous les prix sont fixs par l'tat.

Pourquoi n'y a t'on pas pens avant en effet ?

----------

